# Water logged



## wavedweller (Oct 4, 2011)

2" of rain this morning, another 4" promised between noon and 20-00
windy-35 knots. very horribubble day- if it keeps this up, tankers will be berthing up our street instead of the Milford Haven waterway!!

keep 'er orf the knuckle 'arry, and put another rope out

Colin


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

sounds like the weather we had last week!


----------

